# Bargain Book Finds: April 2012 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the March 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I read (and enjoyed) Spin last month (I checked out a copy from the library). When this special edition (with excerpts from her next two books) was offered for $1.99 Kindle I snagged a copy. This is a pre-order that will be delivered April 10th. I don't know how long the publisher will offer the specially priced edition past April 10th. The link above should take you to the $1.99 version (the regular edition is priced at $9.99 Kindle).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Someone here at KB turned me onto the Marla Mason series by T.A. Pratt a while back. I just noticed there's one that's new to me that I haven't picked up. Thought there might be a few interested followers here....

$4.99


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought these for my grandsons. They got a Kindle as a gift this evening. Woohoo. 
The price is 27.49 for 12 books. 2.29 per book. Great deal.
deb


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances
3.99
  

Historical Romances for 1.99
    

Paranormal Romance. I liked this one a lot. This is a pen name by big author Anne Stuart.
2.99


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Best deal on Amazon IMO--$4.99 for 500+ pages of awesome (and I do NOT know the author personally, although he is a KindleBoards member):


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jim Bouton's book, "Ball Four" is .99 cents, today on MLB's opening day.  I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If you are into the Chicken Soup books the Kindle Daily Deal has each book on sale from $0.99 - $1.99 until midnight.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_362593942_4?ie=UTF8&docId=1000789181&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1F72SCE95D4JWBX3NYX5&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1360357442&pf_rd_i=1000677541


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

As I'm in the UK, I'll add some of the UK bargains I've found. If anyone's into YA books, then check out:

The Goddess Test (The Goddess Chronicles) - £0.99
A Job From Hell (Ancient Legends #1) by Jayde Scott - £0.72
CHERUB: The Recruit: Bk. 1 by Robert Muchamore - £1.99
The Sky Is Everywhere by Jandy Nelson - £1.49
Noughts And Crosses (Part1 of Noughts & Crosses Trilogy) - £2.99
Cassidy Jones and the Secret Formula (Cassidy Jones Adventures, Book One) by Elise Stokes - £1.28

Go here for the full list: http://amzn.to/IvN6RD


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Great trilogy by Elizabeth Hoyt on sale for 3.99 each.
Historical Romance


----------



## Erika Gilbert (Apr 6, 2012)

One of my favorite zombie novels, The Undead Situation, is 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Undead-Situation-ebook/dp/B005OTD2OI/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334208759&sr=1-11

And the first in Amanda Hocking's Hollowland series is free!

http://www.amazon.com/Hollowland-The-Hollows-1-ebook/dp/B00466H8JK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334209033&sr=1-1


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Tempting by Hope Tarr. Romance.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

$0.99 each: 8 "great works of world literature" today only as the Kindle Daily Deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_362670482_4?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777851&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1TJNF7KAE8NCKBE07W5D&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1362085102&pf_rd_i=1000677541

The Secret Piano: From Mao's Labor Camps to Bach's Goldberg Variations 
by Zhu Xiao-Mei (Memoir) 
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

The Greenhouse 
by Audur Ava Olafsdottir (literature/fiction set in Iceland)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

Fatal Tango (dance & espionage)
by Wolfram Fleischhauer (orig German novel set in Argentina; tango theme)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

On the Cold Coasts 
by Vilborg Davidsdottir (15th century Iceland; historical)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

Thirst 
by Andrei Gelasimov (Russian novel, vets of Chechen war)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

Life After Forty 
by Dora Heldt (apparently a German "Bridget Jones Diary/Sex in the City" novel of divorce?
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

The Brummstein 
by Peter Adolphsen (Danish author; meaning of life novel)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

The King of Kahel 
by Tierno Monénembo (French novel of colonialism in Guinea, I think)
Price: $0.99 (free for Prime borrowers)

Some have mixed reviews. I bought the first two and may check again later


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I posted a review today for Untold Titanic: The True Story of Life, Death, and Justice by Marlene Tromp. It's a book about the Titanic sinking (100 years ago today) from a different perspective than most Titanic stories. 99¢ for the Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Complete History of Jack the Ripper, $1.31 at this posting No longer a pre-order, it is delivered and up to $3.99



Apparently this book is highly thought of by students of the Ripper. It's a pre-order, so I haven't laid eyes on it yet.

Titanic's Last Secrets: The Further Adventures of Shadow Divers John Chatterton and Richie Kohler, $2.99 at this posting And $9.99 now.


The Book of Tea (Penguin Classics), $2.31 at this posting


All about the Japanese Tea Ceremony. I know nothing of tea or tea ceremony, so have no opinion.

Still Life: Adventures in Taxidermy, $2.11 at this posting Now $9.99 And down to a couple of bucks and back to $9.99, and down again....The heck with it!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Right now, this book is listed for $2.55 .. seems like a moving target, price-wise.



The Hooded Claw said:


> Still Life: Adventures in Taxidermy, $2.11 at this posting Now $9.99


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Still Life is back up to $9.99 now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Still Life is back up to $9.99 now.


And on Wednesday night, it is back down to $2.71. My neck hurts.....

Titanic's Last Secrets is up to $9.99, I have a feeling that one won't bounce, now that the centennial is past.

And just to make this post legit, here's a bargain book:



The Polluters : The Making of Our Chemically Altered Environment

$2.99 at this posting


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Still Life is back up to $9.99!  Whiplash!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Down to $2.71  (Still Life).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Down to $2.71 (Still Life).


We should open a separate thread just to keep track of Still Life's price fluctuations


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Today's Kindle Deal is

Through a Window: My Thirty Years with the Chimpanzes of Gombe, by Jane Goodall. $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Crazy Years, by Spider Robinson $1.99 at this posting.

Spider Robinson is a decent science fiction writer, and for years and years had a wonderful book review column that flitted between a couple of different magazines. This is apparently a collection of essays on different subjects.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Holiday in Stone Creek: A Stone Creek Christmas\At Home in Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller is .58 at this posting. It includes 2 books from the Stone Creek series ....priced separately at $3.38 & $3.44.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Flying Sorcerers, by Larry Niven and David Gerrold, $1.99 at this posting



Born in Blood: The Lost Secrets of Freemasonry, by John J. Robinson, $2.51 at this posting.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

A TOWN LIKE ALICE [Kindle Edition]
NEVIL SHUTE (Author) $2.99

STOPOVER TOKYO [Kindle Edition]
JOHN P. MARQUAND (Author) $2.99

STOPOVER TOKYO is the last Mr moto book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dead Game, by Kirk Russell

$1.99, looks like it is today only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please find the May 2012 Bargain Book Finds thread here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,112869.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

